# DIY Bike Rack Fit



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

How do you know where to fit a bike rack to an Apache 634?
Are the technical drawings available showing the location of the wooden blocks to DIY fit a bike rack / rear ladder?
Thanx


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Take that as a no then, but at least it bumped you.
I would have thought that a quick phone call to AutoTrail would get you the information that you need. They are very helpful people and information from the manufacturers should be better than from a forum.
Gerry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

MrGaz said:


> How do you know where to fit a bike rack to an Apache 634?
> Are the technical drawings available showing the location of the wooden blocks to DIY fit a bike rack / rear ladder?
> Thanx


Hi,

You are welcome to call Glenn or Ian, they should be able to help you.

Regards

Peter


----------

